# progesterone creams



## preso (May 1, 2009)

just got my test results back and I wasn't low on estrogen... and having hot flashes but making myself sick with those otc creams. Had triple the normal high.
side effects were:
cognitive changes, headaches, anxiety attacks, panic attacks, AND MOOD SWINGS.
SO, NO MORE OF THAT but I asked the doctor to keep me on the effexor, because I like it.

Doctor is now doing my thyroid blood work as somethings making me have hot flashes and feel odd. It could be my thyroid and not menapause.

This is for all those who wonder why women in menaopause have such a hard time. The only thing that saved me was the effexor !!!
I have a hormone imbalance but not sure which hormone !
Maybe your wives too !!!


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Cortisol is a hormone. 

It is created by anxiety, anger, stress, and upset emotions.

It causes fat on the shoulders/back of neck area, and overall weight gain, what I call the Pillsbury Dough Boy syndrome look in women and men. 

Cortisol also causes significant rises in blood sugar and can contribute to diabetes (II).


----------



## Sandy55 (Jun 3, 2009)

Have you gone to Hystersisters.com? Lots of good info there.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

She is checking me for Hashimotos, did a bunch of thyroid tests... says she wants to shrink my goiter by giving me some thyroid hormones.
If its not hashi's... its PCOS. She seems to think I have thyorid problems.
Its not my mernapause, its something else. The hot flashes are because my testesterone and progesterone are sky high.

I get to stay on the effoxor, which is cool by me... have a 6 month supply ( prescripition )
yey !!!
With that stuff I can handle just about anything


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

Sandy55 said:


> Have you gone to Hystersisters.com? Lots of good info there.



My issues do not seem to be menapause related...
hashimotos is what she thinks I have ( thyorid )


----------

